# Problema ADSL via pppoe con baselayout-2 y openrc [RESUELTO]

## 236665

Hola a todos, estoy con un serio problema, desde que actualize el baselayout a la version 2 e instale el openrc, no me es posible conectarme directamente a internet atraves del servicio pppd.

tengo instalado el net-dialup/ppp que por cierto me andava excelente con la version anterior de baselayout, intente remegerlode nuevo el ppp, y mismo asi me da problemas:

Me aparece esto al intentar conectarme:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bringing up interface ppp0
> 
> SIOCSIFMTU: No existe el dispositivo
> ...

 

Asi tengo configurado en /etc/conf.d/net:

AHORA desde que puse baselayout-2 y openrc:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dns_domain_lo=”localhost”
> 
> dns_domain_ppp0=”emulatorman”
> ...

 

ANTES cuando tenia solamente con baselayout-1 y andaba bien, estaba asi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dns_domain_lo=”localhost”
> 
> dns_domain_ppp0=”emulatorman”
> ...

 

Pense que 'userpeerdns' estuviera mal configurado, por las dudas lo desactive y intente reconectarme y luego me aparecio esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bringing up interface ppp0
> 
> SIOCSIFMTU: No existe el dispositivo
> ...

 

Les muestro como tengo los net.* en /etc/init.d

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 **** *** 		   18 abr	  4 20:27 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 → /etc/init.d/net.lo
> ...

 

Les muestro como tengo el ppp configurado en el kernel 2.6.38 que esta en Devices Drivers, dentro del menu Network device support, y asi lo tenia tmb antes y me funcionaba bien:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support
> 
> [    ]	PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)
> ...

 

Bueno llegue a pensar que el error fuera adentro del archivo net en la parte del:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> )
> 
> depend_ppp0() (
> ...

 

Lo mas cercano que encontre para configurarlo en baselayout-2 fue:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rc_need_ppp0=”net.eth0”
> 
> 

 

...pero aun no estoy seguro si es aqui precisamente el error que tengo.

Otra nota, cuando configuro el net como para que este adentro de una red local, me anda perfecto, el  problema es cuando lo quiero conectar directo al ADSL por pppoe con el baselayout-2 y openrc.

Bueno quien pueda ayudarme le agradezco de corazon pues no le encuentro solucion.

Sin mas, gracias por todo: Emulatorman.Last edited by 236665 on Tue Apr 12, 2011 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

es que dice que el dispositivo ppp0 no exite. Te aparece algo referente a ppp0 en los logs del kernel, quiero decir, el dispositivo está detectado y funcionando ?

saluetes

----------

## 236665

 *gringo wrote:*   

> es que dice que el dispositivo ppp0 no exite. Te aparece algo referente a ppp0 en los logs del kernel, quiero decir, el dispositivo está detectado y funcionando ?
> 
> saluetes

 

Afinal se soluciono el problema, investigue toda la noche googleando por internet y buscando casos similares al mio, encontraba informacion de personas que le pasaban el mismo problema, y alegaban que por mas que estuviera la configuracion hecha correctamente era imposible segun la nueva configuracion en net, poder funcionar ppp sobre

esta version, y de forma inevitable hacer un downgrading a baselayout1 y desinstalar el openrc, dejando como estaba antes. Sin embargo un usuario comentaba que la configuracion "moderna" en net funciona correctamente en todo tipo de conexion excepto en la de conectar directamente al adsl mediante pppoe (caso que me estaba pasando a mi).

Debido a eso los usuarios que usasen baselayout2 y openrc atraves de pppoe, era necesario recurrir inevitablemente a configurar a la forma clasica que se hacia en el baselayout1, pues el baselayout2 y openrc tienen la opcion de tambien soportar la configuracion clasica (cosa que no sabia :S ), dando la opcion a configurarlo como quieras. Bueno puse la configuracion como era antiguamente, corrigiendo algunos errores como "userpeerdns" por "usepeerdns" que un compañero mio me habia señalado, y algunos otros errores ortograficos mios (mi debilidad XD) siguiendo el man de pppd, y ahi comenzo a funcionar la conexion, pero aun mismo con conexion, persistia el error de "SIOCSIFMTU: No existe el dispositivo", por lo cual me di cuenta que tenia una opcion mal en el net y borre la linea "mtu_ppp0=1492", ya que tenia el la linea pppd_ppp0 el "mru 1492" y "mtu 1492" puestos.

Luego de eso se volvio todo a la normalidad, con el baselayout actualizado y openrc instalado.

Entonces dare este tema dado como RESUELTO, gracias por la ayuda :)

----------

